# Dain Bramaged's stuff



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

I’m posting my equipment now as part of the requirements for the GIK contest. 98% of system is packed away until we move, so I’ll do my best to describe what I have.

Video
35” Proscan TV (waiting until the completion of my dedicated HT before purchasing a Plasma)
Emerson 4-head VCR
Sony DVP-NS500V DVD/SACD/CD/VCD

Speakers
Front Center = Definitive Technologies C/L/R 2300 & C/L/R 3000
Front Left & Right = Definitive Technologies BP30 (4 ea)
Presence Left & Right = Definitive Technologies C/L/R 2000 (2 ea) & BPX (2 ea)
Rear Left	& Right = Definitive Technologies BP2000 (2 ea) & BP30 (2 ea)
Rear Center = Definitive Technologies BP20 (2 ea)
Clarification: I thoroughly enjoy the 8 channel stereo and SACD which is why I have so many large speakers.
Clarification: Some of you are wondering why I have the BP2000's in the rear. I had them up front initially, but didn't like how the built-in subs sounded. So I moved the BP30's up front, and will be getting stand alone subs to assist them - either SVS or HSU.

Other Audio
Denon DN-1200c dedicated controller
Denon DN-1200f 200 CD player (2 ea)
Technics SH-8055 13(?) band/channel eq with spec analyzer (4 ea)
Technics (don’t remember model number) vertical turntable
DBX 3BX
Nakamichi cassette deck (don't remember the model number)
That’s all I can think of at the moment. I’ll add more as it comes to me.

Amplification
The set-up is essentially 2 complete audio systems all controlled by a Yamaha RX-V3300 130wpc 8 channel receiver. The system uses the receiver to power 1 side of the audio system. Then I use the pre-outs and route them through the eq’s to a gang of 4 Yamaha M-85 power amps to power the second set of speakers in each channel. Each M-85 contains 2 entirely separate 270 watt mono-block amps along with individual power supplies and caps for each. So for each channel there is 1 speaker driven by the receiver and 1 speaker driven by a mono-block amp.

I know some of you are wondering about comb-filtering. This wasn’t a problem in my old house as the room that I had all the speakers in was so small (I literally had some of the equipment in a different room) it was almost like wearing the world’s largest headphone set. I’m sure that in my new house, this could easily be a big problem. So I wouldn’t be surprised if the “Home Audio Acoustics” forum here will be sorely needed. I’ve already started doing my homework – there’s a lot of useful information on Ethan’s site.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Impressive system, especially all those Yamaha amps! 

We found a 27” Proscan at a pawnshop for my son a few years ago when he went off to college, paid about $150 for it, if I recall. Excellent TV. I keep trying to talk him into trading it for the 27” Zenith in our bedroom, but he’s not biting. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment Wayne. It’s appreciated.


----------

